
Public beta of LetsEncrypt is on - TimWolla
https://letsencrypt.status.io/pages/maintenance/55957a99e800baa4470002da/565de3df939fb9fd490017c9
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671356).

------
runesoerensen
There's more information in the blog post (submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10671356))

